# Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

					Das deutsche Startup Thermal Grizzly möchte voraussichtlich ab Mai seine ersten Wärmeleitlösungen an den Mann bringen. Dabei bietet man unterschiedliche Pasten und Pads an, erstere werden in verschiedene Viskositätsklassen unterteilt. Das Besondere daran sind die eingesetzten Spritzen, die mit ihrem ungewöhnlichen Kopf ein vergleichsweise simples Auftragen versprechen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Hut ab. 

Vlt. gibt es in Zukunft eine WLP,

welche sich von alleine auf das Die der CPU verteilt. 

Das wäre wirklich mal ein Novum.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Wichtig für mich:
Gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit, bei gutem P/L Verhältnis.
Ich gebe nicht für 1°C geringere Temp 5 Euro mehr aus.
Und da kann Roman noch 10 Rekorde aufstellen


----------



## Turbo1993 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Bin irgendwie skeptisch. Auf den Bildern sieht das nicht so aus, als könnte man die die Passte dünn auftragen. Außerdem sieht die "Düse" so aus, als würde recht viel WLP in ihr hängen bleiben, die nach dem Auftragen drinn bleibt und vertrocknet.


----------



## cesium137 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Ist "Deutsche Wärmeleitpaste" jetzt eine ähnliche Spezialitätenbezeichnung wie "Türkischer Honig" oder "Belgische Schokolade"


----------



## drebbin (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Ich kann euch beruhigen, sie ist sehr gut zu verteilen, auch schon bei Zimmertemperatur, da kann sich die gelid GC extreme eine große Scheibe abschneiden.
Auch war im Auftragekopf zumindest nach 24h bei mir noch nichts abgetrocknet.
Wie teuer sie ist weis ich leider nicht, aber bei gleichem Preis zur Gelid kann ich sie im Sinne der Handhabung nur empfehlen.

Eventuell schaffe ich heute noch einen Vergleich zur gelid, wird dann aber nicht vor 20h weil arbeiten und so 

MFG Drebbin


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

@ Drebbin

Du hast Sie also schon mal getestet?


----------



## drebbin (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Sonst würde ich das doch nicht schreiben


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*



drebbin schrieb:


> Sonst würde ich das doch nicht schreiben



OK, dann bin ich mal gespannt. 

Falls Du Hilfe brauchst, ich bin erreichbar.


----------



## drebbin (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Und ich bei Karlsruhe [emoji14]


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*



drebbin schrieb:


> Und ich bei Karlsruhe [emoji14]



Mist, das wird leider nix.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Nette Idee aber noch habe ich meinen Schaber und genug Plempe. Daher wird es wohl wenigstens ein Jahr dauern bis ich wieder Fensterkitt benötige


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Wenn das auftragen wirklich gut funktioniert ist das meine nächste Paste. Jedesmal wenn ich mit dem Mist hantiere sehe ich aus wie ne Sau, mein Rechner sieht aus wie ne Sau und den Teppich muss ich danach auch immer Stundlang schruppen weil das halt so verdammt ekelhaft klebrig-schmierig-pfui ist.
Mitttlerweile laufen ein paar "ab und zu mal an"-Rechner mit Zahnpasta...da riecht der Teppich und der PC zumindest lecker.


----------



## der8auer (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Ich habe mittlerweile Kiloweise Pasten getestet und muss sagen, dass die meisten Pasten sich recht leicht verarbeiten lassen wenn man es richtig angeht. Den größten Fehler den man dabei machen kann ist die Paste zu schnell zu verstreichen. Selbst sehr dickflüssige Produkte lassen sich mit sehr niedriger "Streichgeschwindigkeit" wunderbar auftragen.

Danke an PCGH für die News


----------



## Amigo (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Das System ansich sieht klasse aus... da jucken einem doch ein bissl die Finger!


----------



## bootzeit (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*



Amigo schrieb:


> Das System ansich sieht klasse aus... da jucken einem doch ein bissl die Finger!


----------



## iGameKudan (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Solange die Pasten nicht übermäßig teuer werden unterstütze ich gerne ein deutsches Unternehmen. 

Wobei die 4g-Tube der MX4 die ich neulich zum FX gekauft habe warscheinlich seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange reichen wird... Im Gegensatz zur BeQuiet DC1 (die die einzigste halbwegs brauchbare Paste ist die der Laden um die Ecke hat...) wo ich durchschnittlich 2-3 Portionen bei einem Auftrageversuch gebraucht habe, weil die Paste lieber am Spachtel kleben geblieben ist.


----------



## drebbin (13. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

So Leute, Ergebnisse sind vorhanden und meine Ergebnisse sind doch sehr deutlich ausgegangen.
Aber ich warte noch (habe bereits angefragt) ob das überhaupt posten darf, da die Paste ja noch nicht käuflich zu erwerben ist.
Sobald ich das "go" habe kommt es hierher, versprochen.

Stay tuned

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Kondar (14. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*



cesium137 schrieb:


> Ist "Deutsche Wärmeleitpaste" jetzt eine ähnliche Spezialitätenbezeichnung wie "Türkischer Honig" oder "Belgische Schokolade"



Warum nicht? Außerdem gesünder... weniger Zucker und so..


----------



## Kondar (14. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Solange die Pasten nicht übermäßig teuer werden unterstütze ich gerne ein deutsches Unternehmen.
> 
> Wobei die 4g-Tube der MX4 die ich neulich zum FX gekauft habe warscheinlich seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange reichen wird... Im Gegensatz zur BeQuiet DC1 (die die einzigste halbwegs brauchbare Paste ist die der Laden um die Ecke hat...) wo ich durchschnittlich 2-3 Portionen bei einem Auftrageversuch gebraucht habe, weil die Paste lieber am Spachtel kleben geblieben ist.



naja das Problem ist ja das man praktisch totgeschmissen wird mit Pasten.
Ich habe seit X Jahren immer noch ne AS 5 Tube und bei jedem neuen Kühler ist wieder ne Tube dabei.

Interessant wäre  eher noch zu wissen wer ist der Orginalhersteller und wer ist OEM.


----------



## Adi1 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

@ Drebbin

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Ich benutze seit einiger Zeit das hier für CPU's:

Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond: Wärmeleitpaste im Test


----------



## drebbin (14. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

@ Adi1
Bleib es auch bitte bis ich mein okay habe


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*



drebbin schrieb:


> @ Adi1
> Bleib es auch bitte bis ich mein okay habe



Jo, ich bleibe dran.


----------



## drebbin (26. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Einen sonnigen Guten Morgen Community,

Hier ist das Ergebnis meine kleinen Vergleiches zwischen der:
Gelid GC Extreme und der Thermal Grizzly (Kryonaut)

Getestet wurde in meinem geschlossenen Privatsystem:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 mit 2 Frontlüftern @ 7V und einem BeQuiet SW2 im Heck @ 7V
CPU: i5-3570k @ 5,00GHz bei 1,376V
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2

Test: Prime95 - 27.9 im "Blend" Test
Warum diesen Test?
Weil das Ziel dieses Vergleiches der maximale Temperaturunterschied war, diesen erreiche ich bei einer Temperatur die möglichst hoch ist, aber ohne Gefahr ins Throttling zu kommen. Ich habe einige Tests gemacht und diese Konstellation war dann für mich am besten geeignet.
Gewertet habe ich die Temperaturen nach 15min Laufzeit, ab da kamen dann keine Veränderungen mehr zustande. 

Gelid GC Extreme:
Kerntemperatur in °C (1 bis 4):74-82-85-81 
gemittelt: 80,5

Thermal Grizzly:
Kerntemperatur in °C (1 bis 4): 71-77-81-75
gemittelt:76

Fazit: 
Ein Temperaturunterschied von circa 4K. Das dürfte sich für einige durchaus einen Wechsel der Wlp lohnen. Roman hat ja bereits seinen Vergleich der Wärmeleitpasten erneuert und auch die Thermal Grizzly mit integriert. Sobald dieser veröffentlicht wird könnt ihr eure derzeit benutzte Wlp besser im Vergleich zu Grizzly einschätzen. Mir ging es nur um einen Vergleich dieser beiden Pasten und für mich ist ein klarer Sieger erkennbar. Dazu kommt noch die deutlich einfachere Verteilung der Grizzly, einzig der Preis wird hier den Markt noch erschrecken können, dies wird sich aber erst noch zeigen.

Ich hoffe es war für den einen oder anderen einen Blick wert - auch wenn es nicht viel zu lesen gibt 

MfG Drebbin


----------



## jamie (26. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Sorry, aber ich sehe da jetzt nicht so den großen Bedarf. Wie oft trägt man schon WLP auf? Da ist jetzt das Verstreichen nicht so der riesige Faktor, zumal ich mit der Alpenföhn Schneekanone da auch keinerlei Probleme bei hatte.
Wird vllt. für eine Hand voll Enthusiasten brauchbar sein, die noch ein paar Kelvin rausholen wollen und häufig neu auftragen müssen.
Trotzdem viel Erfolg, Leute!


----------



## drebbin (26. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Schön wenn es Anklang findet 

Nein leider noch nicht, mehr Informationen als im PCGH-Thread da steht habe ich nicht. Dazu müsste man wohl mal Roman


----------



## drebbin (26. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Für mich war der Unterschied auch größer als erwartet und das es ein deutsches Produkt ist, ist für mich auch ein schöner Beigeschmack.
Die Paste soll ja im Mai eigentlich in den Verkauf gehen, allzu lange wird es also nicht mehr.

Einzig auf den Preis bin ich da wirklich sehr neugierig..

MfG Drebbin


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. April 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Laut Website ab Mai erhältlich :

Thermal Grizzly - High Performance Cooling Solutions - Made in Germany


----------



## MDJ (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Also inzwischen ist sie ja erhältlich. Wie ist das jetzt mit diesen Aufsätzen? Nicht, dass ich die zum Auftragen zwingend bräuchte, aber würde mich mal interessieren, ob es dafür dann auch ne Verschlusskappe gibt, oder ob man das Teil dann offen da liegen hat


----------



## matti30 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

ist die Paste leitend? Wäre interessant, das Zeug auf die Gpu zu klatschen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Nein, Thermal Grizzly ist eine nicht leitende WLP !


----------



## matti30 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

hm, dann probier ich das wohl mal aus. Kommt dann wohl auch auf die Cpu, sofern die 5,55 Gramm Tube dazu reicht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

5,55 Gramm reicht für alles locker aus ! Immer dran denken, weniger ist mehr, dass stimmt gerade bei WLP auftragen immer


----------



## matti30 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

sollte ja mit der neuartigen Auftragemethode sicher gut klappen. Hab sonst immer auf die Gpu ne kleine Erbse und auf die Cpu eine etwas größere Erbse gesetzt 
Das verteilen haben dann die Kühler übernommen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Ich frag jetzt mal blöd in die Runde: 

Wo kann man die denn jetzt kaufen?


----------



## matti30 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

beim Käsekönig


----------



## Joungmerlin (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Danke.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Ich war schon immer der "Streicher" Typ.

Klecks drauf, verstreichen, Kühler drauf und den dann mit mehreren rechts, links Bewegungen anpressen, dann verschrauben.


----------



## Amon (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Klecks drauf, Kühler drauf und feddich is die Laube.


----------



## matti30 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

so, meine Paste ist aufm Weg. Mal sehen, wann se kommt.


----------



## drebbin (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Wenn ihr die paste testet würde es mich sehr freuen wenn ihr einen Vergleich hier auch postet. Ob ihr auf die gleichen Werte kommt wie ich oder im Idealfall sogar noch bessere Ergebnisse erzielt


----------



## der8auer (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Das sind meine Testergebnisse: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will das jetzt nicht groß breittreten, da mir sonst Befangenheit usw. vorgeworfen wird  Daher warte ich selbst auf die ersten "unabhängigen" Reviews. Dennoch vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant. 
Was den Preis angeht will ich betonen, dass Thermal-Grizzly die Produkte in Deutschland in einer Werkstatt für Menschen mit Behinderungen herstellen bzw. verpacken/bedrucken lässt. Das kostet zwar um ein vielfaches mehr als in China, aber so unterstützen wir unsere Gesellschaft. Bin kein Freund von Geiz-Ist-Geil.


----------



## matti30 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

hm, da dürfte sich bei mir nicht viel ändern. Ich nutze nämlich die Noctua NT-H1.


----------



## Kuanor (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

@ ROMAN könntest du bei gelegenheit auch noch die beiden anderen produkte in deiner leiste einbinden???ich mein da die aeronautpaste und das minus pad 8.


mfg Kuanor


----------



## drebbin (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Ich kann da nur meinen eigenen Vergleich der gelid GC extreme und der kryonaut mit einwerfen den ich hier weiter vorne im Thread gepostet habe.

Die genaue Art der Herstellung in Deutschland war mir hingegen bisher nicht bewusst und ich finde es auch komisch das so etwas werbeträchtiges selbst auf der Homepage nicht zu finden ist.


----------



## Kuanor (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

@ drebbin muss ich dir zustimmen.fast so als müssten die sich für irgendwas schämen.sklavenarbeit mit behinderten menschen oder so.


mfg Kuanor


----------



## eintest (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*



drebbin schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die paste testet würde es mich sehr freuen wenn ihr einen Vergleich hier auch postet. Ob ihr auf die gleichen Werte kommt wie ich oder im Idealfall sogar noch bessere Ergebnisse erzielt



Hi, ich hab die Grizzly Kyronaut nach einer gefuehlt endlosen Wartezeit auch testen duerfen... leider ist zumindest bei mir der Unterschied viel geringerer ausgefallen als ich es mir vorgestellt hatte... Ich hatte maximal 1Grad Celsius weniger als mit meiner alten MX-2.

aber vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur ein Montagsprodukt erwischt, die Tests fallen ja bei euch sehr gut aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

1-2k entspricht absoluter dem was man von einem WLP-Wechsel von einer schon nicht schlechten Paste erwarten darf und auch dem was in Romans Messung heraus kommt.


----------



## matti30 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

toll, laut Sendugsverfolgung soll meine Paste erst am Montag kommen.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*



der8auer schrieb:


> Was den Preis angeht will ich betonen, dass Thermal-Grizzly die Produkte in Deutschland in einer Werkstatt für Menschen mit Behinderungen herstellen bzw. verpacken/bedrucken lässt. Das kostet zwar um ein vielfaches mehr als in China, aber so unterstützen wir unsere Gesellschaft. Bin kein Freund von Geiz-Ist-Geil.



Das finde ich sehr gut und könntet ihr euch auch größer auf die Fahnen schreiben! So etwas halte ich für einen wichtigen Beitrag von Herstellern und aber auch von Käufern, ob's gut für's Karma ist?, naja 

Aber ich bin seit fast 20 Jähren in dem Bereich tätig und lasst euch sagen es ist teilweise echt schwer Kunden zu gewinnen, welche in Werkstätten für Behinderte Sachen produzieren oder zusammenpacken lassen, weil allein das Geld und der größtmögliche Gewinn zählt. Also werden die Arbeiten in ein Billiglohnland gekarrt, dort zusammengepackt und wieder her geschifft, minimalen Strafbeitrag an den Staat, dass man solche Arbeiten nicht hier in eine WfB gegeben hat - meistens alles zusammen leider immer noch billiger als leichte Arbeiten hier in solche Werkstätten abzugeben 

Natürlich ist das ganze System stark verbesserungswürdig hier in Deutschland, aber eigentlich ist es eine Win-Win Situation (Produktion + Kontrolle vor Ort für/durch den Hersteller steigende Umsätze für eine WfB-also weniger Subventionen durch den Staat>Gesellschaft>Uns - kl. Erklärung für die Pfennigfuchser) und wenn man dem Kunden sagt warum es 1€ teurer ist sind auch viele bereit den einen Euro auch zu zahlen.

Und für alle die immer noch zweifeln, die Kontrolle der Qualität durch die Kollegen kann sich locker mit jedem anderen konkurrenzfähigem Unternehmen messen. Und um mal noch eine Lanze für die Kollegen zu brechen > das sind  Pädagogen keine gelernten Kaufmänner etc., die sich um ihre behinderten Mitarbeiter kümmern (meistens 15-25), die aus unterschiedlichen Gründen, Behinderungen und/oder Erkrankungen nicht so belastbar (geistig wie körperlich) sind wie "normale" Menschen. Du mußt also *ALLE *und noch so kleine Arbeitsschritte pädagogisch ausarbeiten/vorbereiten und sichern *UND* man muss in der Qualitätskontrolle des fertigen Produkts *absolut* konkurrenzfähig sein - da gibt's kein "behindertenbonus". Konkurrenzfähig sein, aber teilweise nicht mal ansatzweise konkurrenzfähige Bedingungen haben  - das ist schon ein Drahtseilakt. Braucht also keiner Angst zu haben minderwerwertiges Zeug aus einer WfB zu bekommen! Da hat man als Pädagoge teils mehr mit Lieferscheinen, Waren Ein- und Ausgängen, Bestellzetteln, Abrechnungen, Paletten voller Material undundund zu tun als einem lieb ist..

Sry, für den kleinen Exkurs ins Offtopic, aber solch Engagement kann man ruhig mehr betonen damit auch der letzte Geizkragen versteht, dass Geiz nicht Geil ist und die Welt doch komplizierter als gedacht.
(Ich hoffe ich konnte das ein wenig ohne "pc" und erhobenen Zeigefinger aufdröseln)


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*



eintest schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab die Grizzly Kyronaut nach einer gefuehlt endlosen Wartezeit auch testen duerfen... leider ist zumindest bei mir der Unterschied viel geringerer ausgefallen als ich es mir vorgestellt hatte... Ich hatte maximal 1Grad Celsius weniger als mit meiner alten MX-2.
> 
> aber vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur ein Montagsprodukt erwischt, die Tests fallen ja bei euch sehr gut aus
> 
> ...



Du musst bedenken, dass solche Messungen immer relativ zu betrachten sind. Hast du die Raumtemperatur dabei gemessen? Wenn sich diese um 1°C ändert, ändern sich auch deine Messergebnisse um 1°C.





Caduzzz schrieb:


> Das finde ich sehr gut und könntet ihr euch auch größer auf die Fahnen schreiben! So etwas halte ich für einen wichtigen Beitrag von Herstellern und aber auch von Käufern, ob's gut für's Karma ist?, naja
> 
> Aber ich bin seit fast 20 Jähren in dem Bereich tätig und lasst euch sagen es ist teilweise echt schwer Kunden zu gewinnen, welche in Werkstätten für Behinderte Sachen produzieren oder zusammenpacken lassen, weil allein das Geld und der größtmögliche Gewinn zählt. Also werden die Arbeiten in ein Billiglohnland gekarrt, dort zusammengepackt und wieder her geschifft, minimalen Strafbeitrag an den Staat, dass man solche Arbeiten nicht hier in eine WfB gegeben hat - meistens alles zusammen leider immer noch billiger als leichte Arbeiten hier in solche Werkstätten abzugeben
> 
> ...



Danke für den Einblick  Das wird in Zukunft bestimmt noch mal näher beleuchtet und auch auf der Website beschrieben, aber dafür war im Moment bisher keine Zeit.


----------



## minicoopers (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse in einem kleinen Review verpackt 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/393255-review-thermal-grizzly-kyronaut-hydronaut.html




MDJ schrieb:


> Also inzwischen ist sie ja erhältlich. Wie ist das jetzt mit diesen Aufsätzen? Nicht, dass ich die zum Auftragen zwingend bräuchte, aber würde mich mal interessieren, ob es dafür dann auch ne Verschlusskappe gibt, oder ob man das Teil dann offen da liegen hat



Die Adapter werden an die Tube "geschraubt". Nach dem Auftragen einfach den Adapter wieder entfernen und die Verschlusskappe  drauf schrauben. Dann passiert nichts


----------



## matti30 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

hm, dann bleib ich bei meiner "Erbsenmethode"


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Oder den Adapter ohne an die Spritze dran zu schrauben verwenden.
Hab ich auch so gemacht funzt sehr gut !


----------



## MDJ (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Die Adapter werden an die Tube "geschraubt". Nach dem Auftragen einfach den Adapter wieder entfernen und die Verschlusskappe  drauf schrauben. Dann passiert nichts



Ja, aber da ist ja noch Paste im Adapter drin


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Du kannst die Spritze wieder etwas "aufziehen", dadurch schafft man es die meiste WLP aus dem Adapter wieder in die Spritze zu bekommen, dann hat man meist nur ganz wenig an den Seiten noch im Adapter


----------



## matti30 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Oder den Adapter ohne an die Spritze dran zu schrauben verwenden.
> Hab ich auch so gemacht funzt sehr gut !



ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit


----------



## matti30 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

meine Paste kam heut auch. Wieder übergut vom Käsekönig verpackt. Laut Paketgröße hätten da auch locker 50 Tuben drin Platz gefunden. 
Aber die scheint wirklich was zu bringen. 1-2° sind da schon drin. Meine Gpu freuts


----------



## schrippi (26. August 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Hey, ist hier jemand aus dem Raum Dresden der noch welche hat ? Oder wo könnte ich die Paste schnell her bekommen ?


----------



## drebbin (26. August 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Ich bin zwar in Dresden aber meine paste liegt in Karlsruhe ^^


----------



## schrippi (26. August 2015)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly: Deutsche Wärmeleitpasten mit ungewöhnlichem Auftragesystem*

Mist


----------

